# "Late" breedings



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, I was wondering if anyone had an experiance with late breedings, that is, slightly after a bitch's progesterone level has spiked. We had Hailey's tested Friday, and it was only 1.5....we had it tested again today, and it had already jumped to 6.2!! There is no way we can get her to the stud dog's owner's house tonight(its already 6:00pm) but my mom is leaving about 5am tomorrow to get her there. Does anyone have experiance breeding this late in a cycle(she's at day 14, but again, her progesterone level is 6.2) and has any one had any luck with getting puppies from a breeding done so late? 

Thanks,


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I think you're still in range...I'm no expert though. Good luck! Looks like we're related -- my Sophie is a Buster baby & her mother is Buster's half sister.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

If she'll stand she's probably still good to go.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

I think you are right in the zone...you should be fine. I bred one bitch that was at 13.2 the day before the breeding and she ended up with 4 puppies...I never expected that one to take and the bitch owner and I were both pleasantly surprised. Keep in mind that bitches ovulate at 5.0 but it takes 2-3 days from the time they ovulate until the eggs are mature enough to be fertilized...so a breeding tomorrow should not be too late.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

You should be right on. My bitch was 6.41 on a Monday, and she was bred that Wed, Fri, and Saturday. Your girl probably ovulated the day she hit the 6.2 and eggs are fertile two days after that.  Good luck and may the puppies be with you!


----------

